# RSS feeds?



## geoffb (Jun 6, 2005)

Are there any plans to enable the RSS features in vBulletin for the TUG BBS? It looks like they are currently disabled and I was hoping to use them.

-Geoff


----------



## admin (Jun 6, 2005)

geoffb said:
			
		

> Are there any plans to enable the RSS features in vBulletin for the TUG BBS? It looks like they are currently disabled and I was hoping to use them.
> 
> -Geoff


Frankly, I haven't looked into this yet.  I expect this will be added in the near future.


----------



## geoffb (Jun 6, 2005)

Great! I am an RSS junkie.


----------



## northwoodsgal (Jun 6, 2005)

Okay... what's RSS?


----------



## photosmike (Jun 6, 2005)

*Rss*



			
				geoffb said:
			
		

> Great! I am an RSS junkie.



Me too,

Mike


----------



## geoffb (Jun 6, 2005)

RSS is a standard method for publishing headlines and other information. It allows people to see a summary of an article with a link. So, for a system like this it would let you see a summary of recent postings without having to visit the web site.


----------



## Makai Guy (Oct 13, 2005)

*RSS feeds have been enabled*

I turned this on quite some time ago, but I can't see that I ever posted an announcement about it.

Looks to me that vBulletin's RSS implementation isn't all that great.  Just notifies you of the most recent 15 posts.   That might be great on a small board without many posts, but here, it's nearly useless.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Oct 13, 2005)

Makai Guy said:
			
		

> I turned this on quite some time ago, but I can't see that I ever posted an announcement about it.
> 
> Looks to me that vBulletin's RSS implementation isn't all that great.  Just notifies you of the most recent 15 posts.   That might be great on a small board without many posts, but here, it's nearly useless.


Yep.  I tried using it as a live bookmark in Firefox, but, as you say, it's only 15 posts deep.


----------



## geekette (Oct 14, 2005)

Timeshare Gateway is starting to use RSS.


----------



## djlandkpl (Oct 17, 2005)

I think there are 2 RSS implementations.   The second way allows you to view new messages to specific forums.

The feed address is:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/external.php?type=rss2&forumids=123
where the forum ID corresponds to the forum desired.  ie. Mariott is 29. 

From what I can tell, it's not implemented on TUG.


----------



## Makai Guy (Oct 17, 2005)

djlandkpl said:
			
		

> I think there are 2 RSS implementations.   The second way allows you to view new messages to specific forums.
> 
> The feed address is:
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/external.php?type=rss2&forumids=123
> ...



Works okay for me, using &forumids=10 to follow THIS forum.

*RSS info from bbs FAQs*.    For those of you who haven't discovered the FAQ section yet, there's a link to it in the blue navigation bar near the top of the page.  A search for _RSS_ found this link.

To find the number of any forum, go to the forum's home page and examine the URL displayed by your browser.  It will end with f=[forum number].


----------



## djlandkpl (Oct 17, 2005)

Makai Guy said:
			
		

> Works okay for me, using &forumids=10 to follow THIS forum.
> 
> *RSS info from bbs FAQs*.    For those of you who haven't discovered the FAQ section yet, there's a link to it in the blue navigation bar near the top of the page.  A search for _RSS_ found this link.
> 
> To find the number of any forum, go to the forum's home page and examine the URL displayed by your browser.  It will end with f=[forum number].




It's working for me now.  Sweet.


----------



## gatekeeper (Oct 23, 2005)

*RSS for resort reviews*

You might be interested in writing a small script to generate RSS feeds for resort reviews, too. Then as new reviews are written, the information is pushed to RSS readers for those who use them, or home pages for Yahoo! Google and others that are starting to allow users to add their own content to their pages. This is a growing realm of the Internet and can bring more traffic to your site. Yahoo! seems to have a lead on this right now, even doing a better job than Google (IMHO).
The script for vBulletin is a good starting block.


----------

